# iPhone & Fido No Data fee?



## Joshuamaccanada (May 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I want to confirm something. I just bought my iphone the other day and put my Fido SIM card in it. 

I downloaded the BossPrefs app and have disabled EDGE. 
My Data Roaming is off
My VPN is not configured
In the usage section under the EDGE Network Data the Sent & Received both say 0 bytes.

Now I use the WI-FI capability of the iPhone. But I just want someone to confirm with me that there is nothing else I need to do to make sure Fido doesn't charge me for my data or internet usage. I read on one forum that one person did most of this but there was something called GSPR or something similar and because that was always on, even though he was using just the WI-FI, he got charged. Does this make sense? Anyone have any suggestions? Or have I done everything I needed to and I won't get stuck with a $1,000 phone bill like some unfortunate people have from Fido with this whole data issue?

Joshua


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

You should be totally fine.  I have my girlfriend on an iPhone on FIDO and no strange data gets by the counter. If you really want to take it to the *next level* of paranoia though, you can do what I did, and enter bogus APN info under the network EDGE settings. I'm pretty sure there would be no APN called "rogerseats.poo" with a username: eat password: poop 

One thing that you should be aware of though. If you decide to use Swirly MMS, and you enter your apn info into that app, it will put that into the EDGE Network settings.


----------



## Joshuamaccanada (May 10, 2008)

*hmm*

Not sure what swirly MMS is. Hope I'm fine with that. I forgot to mention I did put a bogus password. I put in poop actually due to this youtube post that said what to do. i didn't put anything into the APN section. 

I also called up Fido and told them to block my internet service. So there's got to be nothing more I can do right?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joshuamaccanada said:


> Not sure what swirly MMS is. Hope I'm fine with that. I forgot to mention I did put a bogus password. I put in poop actually due to this youtube post that said what to do. i didn't put anything into the APN section.
> 
> I also called up Fido and told them to block my internet service. So there's got to be nothing more I can do right?


Bingo. 
poop is teh best apn EVAR.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

As long as you don't have the fido.internet.ca and fido, fido entered you're fine. You won't get charged for anything because without those entered, you're not logged into the EDGE network for data. Everything else is redundant.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm sure you are fine as well, but just for the sake of mindless paranoia, turn off Mail's auto-checking.

I have done none of these steps at all (except the Mail thing) and have not gotten dinged for any data usage, so I'm pretty sure you're going way overkill. But hey.


----------



## Joshuamaccanada (May 10, 2008)

*great!*

Great!

I wasn't sure how to turn off mail's auto checking so I just turned it to manual. Looks like I'm laughing. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Plus just call Fido and tell them to turn off the "Edge"/internet on your contract, and note the name of the person and time and date. If anything does happen then your covered. Usually it won't happen unless your put in the credentials but for your sake. I had them cancel a $600 bill cause of that reason with other stuff mixed in..


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Just keep your edge settings clear, refresh the network settings if you do enter them and want to delete them
Careful with EDGE settings | Canadian iPhone User - iPhoneUser.ca


----------



## itrocks4u (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, Just wondering if all you did worked and you got normal bill without any data charges?


----------



## BioCore (Feb 20, 2009)

A friend of mine recently told me in order to get the iphone without a data plan at Fido I had to purchase a voice plan with a minimum $30/month? Is this true to get an iphone without data plan? Thanks for the help!


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

No, but they will charge you an extra $50 for the phone if it's not.


----------



## BioCore (Feb 20, 2009)

So basically I can get any plan but they will charge me an extra $50 for it. I see. Now is this only possible with Fido or does Rogers do this as well?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

FIdo in Guelph said it was illegal to sell me an iphone without a Data Package. They said if they did they would get fired! Because they have to give Apple a chunk of thier Data revenue towards the phone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

imactheknife said:


> FIdo in Guelph said it was *illegal* to sell me an iphone without a Data Package. They said if they did they would get *fired*! Because they have to give Apple a chunk of thier Data revenue towards the phone.


Just mark that down as a place you never have to shop again.

Or get some photos of people in jail from the web, and march back and tell them, "You were right! Look what happened to these guys!"

The things clerks will say to pad a sale...


----------



## junkrar (Jul 27, 2009)

Alright, this thread is a bit old, but I'm just clarifying...

The Wi-Fi functionality of the iPhone (3GS)will still work without the data right? So say I got the data add-on with Fido just so they would activate the phone, but then cancel it after the first month. The Wi-Fi will still work right? And if I put in false credentials, there is no possibility of me getting charged data right?

An Apple employee told me that the Wi-Fi won't work without data, but I think this is ridiculous considering that the iPod Touch can get Wi-Fi without any data charges obviously...


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes wifi sill works without data, but without jailbreaking there is no way to disable cellular data on the phone side, you have to call them and block it on Fido/Rogers' end.


----------



## junkrar (Jul 27, 2009)

I know someone who said they could set their iPhone to airplane mode and still use Wi-fi. Wouldn't that work?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes but then you have no cell connection meaning you cannot make or receive calls.


----------



## junkrar (Jul 27, 2009)

Right, but being that I'm using Wi-Fi, I'm not intending to make calls. And even so, can't you put in false credentials into the Edge network or whatever to block from connecting for the internet?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

No, there is no setting where you put in such information.


----------



## junkrar (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I'm unsure as I don't have one yet.
But I was referring to something instructed here:
How to Use an iPhone Without the Data Plan

Mind you, that's with AT&T so maybe that's the difference? idk but I've heard it mentioned for Fido too...

I think it was in this thread lol
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/64741-iphone-fido-no-data-fee.html#post674040

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

AFAIK Apple is going to block installing custom APNs in the next update though this would work for 3.0.


----------



## junkrar (Jul 27, 2009)

Alright...but can you contact Fido and have them block the data access if you decide to cancel it?

(and still use Wi-Fi for free)


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*If you are that worried*



Joshuamaccanada said:


> Not sure what swirly MMS is. Hope I'm fine with that. I forgot to mention I did put a bogus password. I put in poop actually due to this youtube post that said what to do. i didn't put anything into the APN section.
> 
> I also called up Fido and told them to block my internet service. So there's got to be nothing more I can do right?


Send Fido an e mail .
Then at least you'll have a record of your wishes
Fido | Contact us




( Fill out the e mail, do a screenshot ( shift-command-3 ) , file the .jpg in your document folder. If they respond, file their responxe.
You'll sleep better!


----------



## junkrar (Jul 27, 2009)

YouTube - How to disable data on your iPhone 3G or updated iPhone
This link explains how to disable data. Does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

kevleviathan said:


> AFAIK Apple is going to block installing custom APNs in the next update though this would work for 3.0.


Really? Why the heck would they do this.. they want to force us to use data now?

Even without the APN utility from that website, you can still SSH in and change it manually.. doesn't Apple realize it's futile to try to control what we do with OUR iPhones? Someone's just going to come out with another hack if they do try to prevent us from changing the APN.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

They want to change it so we can't get around the tethering restrictions.


----------



## junkrar (Jul 27, 2009)

kevleviathan said:


> They want to change it so we can't get around the tethering restrictions.


That's ridiculous!

Anyways I'll be getting my iPhone 3GS very soon, I'll let everyone know if it works out in terms of not having to keep data (unless I decide to)


----------

